# Grua?? Policia??



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Some thoughtless pillock has parked across the entrance to my garage. It's obvious that it's an entrance/exit point for vehicles. 
Can I ask the police to shift it? Or call for a grua?
I feel like pouring paint-stripper over it.....what if I needed to get to the airport? Or hospital?
Fortunately I don't. But that's not the point. I've got a Vado Permanente sign on the other double-gated entrance to our grounds and that's been respected. 
I didn't think it would be necessary to post a similar sign on what is obviously a garage entrance.
So....what can legally be done?
In the UK we'd have called up my OH's recovery vehicle and towed it to a field somewhere...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Some thoughtless pillock has parked across the entrance to my garage. It's obvious that it's an entrance/exit point for vehicles.
> Can I ask the police to shift it? Or call for a grua?
> I feel like pouring paint-stripper over it.....what if I needed to get to the airport? Or hospital?
> Fortunately I don't. But that's not the point. I've got a Vado Permanente sign on the other double-gated entrance to our grounds and that's been respected.
> ...



How long has it been there?? Is it broken down?? If I were you (and I'm a bit of a softy) I'd just put a little note on the windscreen pointing out that the drive is in use and please not to park across it again?????

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

I eould phone police and see if the car can be fined.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's been there overnight - a fairly old SEAT. No ITV displayed. I have put a polite notice on the windscreen but if/when they arrive I'll accost them in a more direct manner.
Will the police do anything though?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It's been there overnight - a fairly old SEAT. No ITV displayed. I have put a polite notice on the windscreen but if/when they arrive I'll accost them in a more direct manner.
> Will the police do anything though?



If its abandoned or if its illegal they might!??

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

don't know, you could always push the car if you can.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Some thoughtless pillock has parked across the entrance to my garage. It's obvious that it's an entrance/exit point for vehicles.
> Can I ask the police to shift it? Or call for a grua?
> I feel like pouring paint-stripper over it.....what if I needed to get to the airport? Or hospital?
> Fortunately I don't. But that's not the point. I've got a Vado Permanente sign on the other double-gated entrance to our grounds and that's been respected.
> ...


Don't think the towing away's dooable 'cos you don't have that sign. Try asking the neighbours about whose car it is???
Just to give you some satisfaction you could write a note informing the driver that she or he's blocked a private entrance in all the languages you know!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crc said:


> don't know, you could always push the car if you can.


I am tempted to give it a shove with the LandRover Discovery which fortunately is not parked in the garage. But there are two BMW 7 series in there, not ours, we're looking after them, which go out occasionally.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is a car parked very closely behind the offending vehicle so I have boxed it in. My LR is about 1mm away from its bumper. It can move neither forward nor back.
If/when the car behind it moves I shall bump it out of the way.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like a job for the Policia Local. They are responsible for traffic flow, parking etc (rather than the Guardia Civil).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> There is a car parked very closely behind the offending vehicle so I have boxed it in. My LR is about 1mm away from its bumper. It can move neither forward nor back.
> If/when the car behind it moves I shall bump it out of the way.


Careful you dont end up with a denuncia then!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

certainly a job for the local plods. call them and when they come to look, point out the lack of itv sticker...that might get the traffico involved and it will get towed and impounded.

Once you get the thing moved apply to the town hall for vado, then if someone does it again the local plods will tow it away promptly


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Careful you dont end up with a denuncia then!



Don't worry, the vehicle will not be marked!! And mine will be parked safely out of sight.
I've had practice....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> certainly a job for the local plods. call them and when they come to look, point out the lack of itv sticker...that might get the traffico involved and it will get towed and impounded.
> 
> Once you get the thing moved apply to the town hall for vado, then if someone does it again the local plods will tow it away promptly


Yes, I'll do that. Thanks But after a couple of hours...
I'm going to wait until the driver returns and finds s/he can't move first.
Then I shall announce that before moving my vehicle I must have a swim, then shower, then dress and all this will take at least an hour, maybe more...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, I'll do that. Thanks But after a couple of hours...
> I'm going to wait until the driver returns and finds s/he can't move first.
> Then I shall announce that before moving my vehicle I must have a swim, then shower, then dress and all this will take at least an hour, maybe more...



Might be a good idea to get the family to to hide all the sharp instuments and things like cricket/baseball bats. (kick crap only gets your feet messy)However, a large lump of rhody dog poo, in the air intake for the vents/aircon(the slots just under the windscreen), suitably diluted (so it goes all the way into the system) might just make your point to the offender


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I used to be an evil git..... but i got upgraded


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Howay then........what happened? The suspense is killing me




Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, I'm curious too????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, I'm curious too????
> 
> Jo xxx


maybe she was caught 'shunting' it & was arrested


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> maybe she was caught 'shunting' it & was arrested


Nah, I've been doin' me Monday stint at the ADANA kennels
There was much shouting and cursing and grinding of gears/burning of rubber.....I boxed it in well.....but it was moved.
What annoyed me was that if I'd had to do an airport/hospital/vet or any emergency run I could have been stuck. The pillock who parked across the garage exit didn't know we had another vehicle to hand (that one's been 'parked in' too...)
That lack of consideration gets to me. Sheer thoughtlessness.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Nah, I've been doin' me Monday stint at the ADANA kennels
> There was much shouting and cursing and grinding of gears/burning of rubber.....I boxed it in well.....but it was moved.
> What annoyed me was that if I'd had to do an airport/hospital/vet or any emergency run I could have been stuck. The pillock who parked across the garage exit didn't know we had another vehicle to hand (that one's been 'parked in' too...)
> That lack of consideration gets to me. Sheer thoughtlessness.


I am glad the car has been removed... Although I have to say I am a bit relieved you didn't go to the police... See, the thing in Spain goes as follows... If you have a sign "vado Permanente" in your garage, and a car parks in front of it, then you have the right to call the police and the "grua" and make them remove the car, they will tow the car back to city hall and the owner of the vehicle would have had to pay 140€ for the "grua" and another 75 € as a fine for parking in wrong places... that would have just made his/her day!! 

But, if you don't have a "vado permanente" sign, and call the police, then they will come, review the situation, and would have seen that you don't have a "vado permanente" sign, that you are currently using as an "illegal" entrance, because you don't have a "vado permanente" sign, and instead of taking the car away, you would have been handed a fine for using an "illegal" entrance... My suggestion is to go apply for a "vado permanente" sign and you will have all the rights if this so-called civic human being ever parks there again!! 

Don't let it happen again!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got a Vado' sign for the gates that allow entry to our 'field' where I normally keep our LandRover. 
The garage contains two cars that don't belong to us and are taken in and out occasionally. 
But the pillock who obstructed the entrance didn't know when they would be moved...
Anyway, he's parked further up the road today so the point was taken!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've got a Vado' sign for the gates that allow entry to our 'field' where I normally keep our LandRover.
> The garage contains two cars that don't belong to us and are taken in and out occasionally.
> But the pillock who obstructed the entrance didn't know when they would be moved...
> Anyway, he's parked further up the road today so the point was taken!


Lesson learnt! Well done u.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Lesson learnt! Well done u.


Thanks Jerzy!! A feeble old woman such as I can still exercise some power......


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks Jerzy!! A feeble old woman such as I can still exercise some power......


Feeble or not, slashing tyres isn't difficult 

:behindsofa:
:smash::smash:
:fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Feeble or not, slashing tyres isn't difficult
> 
> :behindsofa:
> :smash::smash:
> :fencing::fencing::fencing::fencing:


I just love those moving thingies....

Read my reply to your post on 'Why' thread and argue with me!!!!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I just love those moving thingies....
> 
> Read my reply to your post on 'Why' thread and argue with me!!!!


Via pm?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a little of topic: My car is now at the “taller”, because the right door was completely smashed. Why? There was a Spaniard parked in front of my garage door. While driving out I did see the car to late and in order to not hit him, I had to deviate to the right where I did hit a metal support. A cook, who works in a restaurant just next to my garage exit, owns the car which was parked in front of my garage. I went to see him and did tell him what’s happen. His answer was “no tengo nada aver con esto”… Nice guy no. I could go to the police and denounce him for parking in front of my garage, but I did not do it. I live in a relatively small town and the police have the tendency to not like foreigner making denuncias against Spaniards. I did try it before; it did not provoke anything and probably ended up in the wastebasket. By the way the cost of the repair is 502 Euros ☹


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks Jerzy!! A feeble old woman such as I can still exercise some power......


you know, you could have double parked the landrover... with a little effort, I'm sure the lr could be parked on top of the offending car


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> you know, you could have double parked the landrover... with a little effort, I'm sure the lr could be parked on top of the offending car


This little incident has made me think of having bullbars fitted. I had them on our RangeRover in the UK and a Maverick I had in Prague. A stupid Czech woman drove a new Skoda Octavia into the Maverick and the whole side of her car folded.....One speck of silver paint on the bullbars.. The woman had hysterics and begged me not to call the police. I called her a silly b**** and to f*** off. When you report an accident in the CR you are obliged to leave the cars in situ and wait for the police. This could take hours. She got off lightly really as she was 100% to blame and would have been charged with something by the police. She kept whining about what her husband would say.
Eva...that's awful. If you see that car again, have an accident whilst holding a sharp instrument in your hand...you know, slip when you're passing, hold on to the car for support whilst clutching said sharp instrument D

Naughty.....


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> This little incident has made me think of having bullbars fitted. I had them on our RangeRover in the UK and a Maverick I had in Prague. A stupid Czech woman drove a new Skoda Octavia into the Maverick and the whole side of her car folded.....One speck of silver paint on the bullbars.. The woman had hysterics and begged me not to call the police. I called her a silly b**** and to f*** off. When you report an accident in the CR you are obliged to leave the cars in situ and wait for the police. This could take hours. She got off lightly really as she was 100% to blame and would have been charged with something by the police. She kept whining about what her husband would say.
> Eva...that's awful. If you see that car again, have an accident whilst holding a sharp instrument in your hand...you know, slip when you're passing, hold on to the car for support whilst clutching said sharp instrument D
> 
> Naughty.....


.....ermmm feeble......:hurt::hurt::hurt: keep that line up and the advertising standards people will come after you( as in sometimes the little rodent you trapped in a corner, wasn't a large mouse, but a mongoose)


----------

